# Symptoms change with medication but no complete cure



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello ,

I am 32 year old female suffering from IBS-D for about 6 years now. My main symptoms *were *incomplete bowel evacuation , having to rush to the toilet after meals , flatulence.

i noticed a difference after my doctor put me on Elavil(25mg) about 2 years ago. The urgency/need to go to the toilet after a meal no longer persisted.

However the flatulence remained . I experience flatulence which does not necessarily lead to a bowel movement.

Have been trying anti spasmodic for the last 3 months but do not see a major difference in the persistent gas/flatulence.

Has anybody else noticed a change in symptoms after anti-spasmodics or anybody with a similar view on medications for IBS ? Your inputs would be greatly appreciated , thanks in advance !


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I didn't get much relief from anti-spasmodics. I take lomotil or motofen for diarrhea and they help some with the gas. I have found that gas is the hardest to get any relief. I've tried just about everything and still have the problem for over 40 years. It sucks.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Well count yourself lucky that the Elavil at least helps with some of your symptoms. Never did much for me. And yes...gas is always an issue for me. I might get relief for a day if I dope up on Imodium...but it doesn't last. In fact I can tell when I'm going to have a bad day gas horrible gas preceeds it by a day or two.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

bushja1 said:


> I didn't get much relief from anti-spasmodics. I take lomotil or motofen for diarrhea and they help some with the gas. I have found that gas is the hardest to get any relief. I've tried just about everything and still have the problem for over 40 years. It sucks.


Thank you for your input @bushja1. I will keep you posted if i catch a break with the flatulence/gas with any further medication I try.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

AZGuy said:


> Well count yourself lucky that the Elavil at least helps with some of your symptoms. Never did much for me. And yes...gas is always an issue for me. I might get relief for a day if I dope up on Imodium...but it doesn't last. In fact I can tell when I'm going to have a bad day gas horrible gas preceeds it by a day or two.


Thank you for your input @AZGuy. I will keep you posted if i catch a break with the flatulence/gas with any further medication I try.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

bushja1 said:


> I didn't get much relief from anti-spasmodics. I take lomotil or motofen for diarrhea and they help some with the gas. I have found that gas is the hardest to get any relief. I've tried just about everything and still have the problem for over 40 years. It sucks.


What is your dosing amounts and frequency for the motofen and lomotil? Do you take them daily or as needed? I have both meds but I can never seem to figure out something that works for me.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I take them as a preventative. I'm semi retired so if I'm not working or going somewhere that bathrooms are scarce I don't take either. Motofen is so expensive that usually I'll take one in the morning and supplement it every four hours or so with lomotil...rarely more that 4 a day. If I'm traveling or going to a concert or ballgame I will take motofen exclusively since it seems more effective. My biggest fear is having diarrhea in the middle of a concert or at a Cubs game. And flying of course.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

bushja1 said:


> I take them as a preventative. I'm semi retired so if I'm not working or going somewhere that bathrooms are scarce I don't take either. Motofen is so expensive that usually I'll take one in the morning and supplement it every four hours or so with lomotil...rarely more that 4 a day. If I'm traveling or going to a concert or ballgame I will take motofen exclusively since it seems more effective. My biggest fear is having diarrhea in the middle of a concert or at a Cubs game. And flying of course.


I've never combined Motofen and Lomotil. I usually always default to Imodium...but lately I've noticed I take it, it doesn't help till the next day and I still have urgency and them usually a few days later I have a bad episode.

Maybe i'll try your method. My Motofen is only $45. I think my doctor did something with my insurance to make it cheaper. Not sure how he did that.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

Unfortunately I'm on Medicare so I can't get any help with Motofen. For some reason the pharmaceutical industry punishes seniors. It's not just Motofen but I have the same problem with other prescriptions. If I wasn't on a government program like Medicare I could get a card that would pay much of the cost. Of course my part D supplement won't cover Motofen. I often think of retiring in some other country. Our health care system is totally screwed up....sorry for the rant. Anyway I wish Imodium helped me but it just gives me abdominal pain. I should be clear that I would prefer just to take Motofen. I'm not saying that combining it with Lomotil is better. It is purely a cost thing.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

bushja1 said:


> Unfortunately I'm on Medicare so I can't get any help with Motofen. For some reason the pharmaceutical industry punishes seniors. It's not just Motofen but I have the same problem with other prescriptions. If I wasn't on a government program like Medicare I could get a card that would pay much of the cost. Of course my part D supplement won't cover Motofen. I often think of retiring in some other country. Our health care system is totally screwed up....sorry for the rant. Anyway I wish Imodium helped me but it just gives me abdominal pain. I should be clear that I would prefer just to take Motofen. I'm not saying that combining it with Lomotil is better. It is purely a cost thing.


Talk to your doctor that prescribes it. I'm on Medicare too, well a Medicare Advantage plan through United Healthcare. My doctor must have done something cause I only pay $45 for a 30-day supply of Motofen and get it at my local Walgreen's.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

From what I'm told your Medicare Advantage is the difference. Since you get it through United Healthcare it isn't considered a government plan. They tried everything to help me to no avail. Most other drugs he said he could give me enough samples to help with the cost but because of the Motofen is higher on the controlled substance scale he doesn't get samples. Too many federal hoops to get through. I'm paying about $300 for 40 pills. I talked to my part D supplement people and they hope at some point they will cover it. They claim it's so new they don't yet. The bad thing is that is really isn't new, I guess it was off the market for awhile and a new company started manufacturing it again so it appears as a new drug.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

bushja1 said:


> From what I'm told your Medicare Advantage is the difference. Since you get it through United Healthcare it isn't considered a government plan. They tried everything to help me to no avail. Most other drugs he said he could give me enough samples to help with the cost but because of the Motofen is higher on the controlled substance scale he doesn't get samples. Too many federal hoops to get through. I'm paying about $300 for 40 pills. I talked to my part D supplement people and they hope at some point they will cover it. They claim it's so new they don't yet. The bad thing is that is really isn't new, I guess it was off the market for awhile and a new company started manufacturing it again so it appears as a new drug.


I'm told the pharmacy benefits are the exact same as regular Medicare. Medicare Advantage plans must adhere to medicare Part D plans. I tried to get Motofen before on this same plan and couldn't. Then I saw this new doctor and it was $45. So I dont know. Hope you can figure it!


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

AZGuy said:


> I'm told the pharmacy benefits are the exact same as regular Medicare. Medicare Advantage plans must adhere to medicare Part D plans. I tried to get Motofen before on this same plan and couldn't. Then I saw this new doctor and it was $45. So I dont know. Hope you can figure it!


Did you get a discount card from your doctor? I hate to change doctors.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

bushja1 said:


> Did you get a discount card from your doctor? I hate to change doctors.


No discount card. Its not the company's discount program. I did nothing. They still billed through my insurance. Doctor called in my script to Walgreen's and I went in and picked it up like any other script.

Why it was cheaper I have no idea but I remember the nurse assistant said they did something to get me the drug. Thats all I know.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

I am also on Medicare and my pharmacy is Walgreens. If you are a member of the Auto Club, on page 19 or so of their monthly magazine, there is a prescription benefit card/advertisement. With nothing more than that page, Walgreens supplies me with a couple hundred Motofen for about $48 (at least here in California). Hope this is helpful!


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

Are you covered by a Mei



Macaroni said:


> I am also on Medicare and my pharmacy is Walgreens. If you are a member of the Auto Club, on page 19 or so of their monthly magazine, there is a prescription benefit card/advertisement. With nothing more than that page, Walgreens supplies me with a couple hundred Motofen for about $48 (at least here in California). Hope this is helpful!


Are you covered by a Medicare Part D supplement? I haven't been able to use any benefit cards because I am enrolled in a government program. I would be better off if I didn't have the supplement but then you pay a penalty for not being in one. Catch 22. It sucks being old. I will definitely check this out though.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

Folks ,

As promised , I would like to update on the results of my experiments with "Anti-spasmodics". The doctor recommended that I take them for 3 months but i did not notice any difference at all. They did not work for me .

I stopped the anti-spasmodic s completely (even though the doctor(gastro) urged me to take it for a couple of more months) and in most probability , I will be ditching that doctor as well because nothing he says has worked .

An acquaintance of mine who was also suffering from IBS recommended probiotics. I have been on probiotics for two weeks now and i see a DRASTIC difference in the bloating and gas.I will continue the course and keep you folks posted on my progress.

In the meantime @AZGuy and @bushja1 : Have you'll tried probiotics ? It is working wonders for me and i urge you try it out if you have not done so already. I could list out the names of the good bacteria in the specific probiotic that I am taking if you would like to know , please let me know...


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I've taken many different kinds of probiotics. None helped me at all. Glad you're having good luck with them. That's what makes this condition so frustrating. Nothing works for everyone.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Same with me. Probiotics had no effect...and if anything made me slightly worse. Lucky you found something that helps.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Same with me, no improvement with probiotics, and usually some worsening. However that is probably the best thing to take if it helps you!! Especially if it means you can eat a variety of foods. Do you restrict your diet at all Kenny?


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

mellosphere said:


> Same with me, no improvement with probiotics, and usually some worsening. However that is probably the best thing to take if it helps you!! Especially if it means you can eat a variety of foods. Do you restrict your diet at all Kenny?


Hello , no i do not restrict my diet at all....

Hope yo'll persisted with probiotics for a couple of weeks before concluding that it didn't help ?


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Kenny said:


> Hello , no i do not restrict my diet at all....
> 
> Hope yo'll persisted with probiotics for a couple of weeks before concluding that it didn't help ?


What brand of probiotics are you taking?


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

AZGuy said:


> What brand of probiotics are you taking?


I live in India and I am not sure yo'll will be familiar with the brands we get here. I'm putting up a link of what I am taking at the moment so you can get an idea of the composition(names of the good bacteria) and maybe try to match that with the brands you may get in the US .

I'm taking the following probiotics:

Yogut

link :https://www.docsapp.in/health/medicines/Yogut-Tablet

Darolac-IBS

link: https://www.practo.com/medicine-info/darolac-ibs-capsule-47263

Do have a look ! If anybody has any luck , please let me know !


----------



## CountofMontecristo (Apr 17, 2020)

Kenny,

I have tried Garden of Life 50 billion with no luck on getting relief in flatulence and the urge to visit the toilet.

I also experience excessive flatulence. Trapped gas that bothers me a lot.

Currently I am having Mesacol (Asacol 3x800mg) and one imosec (imodium) daily which is getting me free from the urge to visit the toilet.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

CountofMontecristo said:


> Kenny,
> 
> I have tried Garden of Life 50 billion with no luck on getting relief in flatulence and the urge to visit the toilet.
> 
> ...


Hello CountoMontecristo,

I have linked the the probiotics in the message preceding yours ,please have a look.

I would also recommend VSL3 Probiotic....

Did you notice any worsening in your symptoms after starting probiotics ?


----------



## Lasaded (Nov 16, 2021)

With this problem, the most effective method will be to switch to a permanent diet. It will help to find out which foods cause gas formation and flatulence to exclude them from the diet. For example, in my case, these are sweets and fried meat. As soon as I stopped eating them, it became much easier for me. The pills didn't help at all. You can also undergo a complete bowel examination. Perhaps you are missing some trace elements. I advise you to look at Medicare supplement Plan G on one site. These are the most profitable insurance plans. This way you will be able to cover your expenses. But in my experience, I will say that the diet will help the most.


----------



## Philip (2 mo ago)

Hi EVeryone 

I am Philip, I am also suffering from IBS , Its mostly Incomplete Evacuation and the Whole problem starts from there, its hard to Pass the Trapped gas which gets on my head sometimes and its frustrating , also feeling full throughout the day, then having a bad day after eating something which takes a toll on My stomach 
Its getting hard now as i HAVE Been suffering this for last 5 years 

I am mostly on Idli/Dosa which is easy to digest and especially Fruits and Other Salds like Cucumber , etc then I have also notices that , Believing that I have left all my problems behind helps me get some relief sometimes , Its just a Superficial BELIEF , But SOmetimes living in your Head throughout the day worsens the symptom and when I am free from thise voices , I feel a relief and my bowel feels relaxed and happy , Has anyone tried doing this


----------

